# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام >  مراحل ابرام المعاهدة

## أم خطاب

*مراحل ابرام المعاهدة* 

إبرام المعاهدات:
تمر المعاهدات قبل أن يتم ابرامها نهائياً بأربع مراحل شكلية، المفاوضة، والتحرير والتوقيع، والتصديق، والتسجيل.

1- المفاوضة: Negociation
وهي وسيلة لتبادل وجهات النظر بين ممثلين دولتين أو أكثر بقصد توحيد آرائهما ومحاولة الوصول إلى حل أو تنظيم لمسألة أو موضوع معين، ووضع الحلول أو التنظيم الذي يتفقون عليه في صورة مواد، تكون مشروع الاتفاق المزمع إبرامه.
وقد تجري المفاوضات في مقابلات شخصية أو في اجتماعات رسمية أو في مؤتمر دولي يجمع ممثلي الدولتين أو الدول المتفاوضة. وقد يقوم بأجراء المفاوضات رؤساء الدول مباشرة، ومن أمثلة ذلك، ميثاق الأطلنطي المعقود في 14/آب/1941، إذا كان أحد المتفاوضين والموقعين عليه (روزفلت) رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. كذلك معاهدة التعاون والصداقة بين ألمانيا وفرنسا المعقودة في 22/كانون الثاني/1963، إذا كان أحد المتفاوضين في عقده والتوقيع عليه الجنرال (ديغول) رئيس الجمهورية الفرنسية. ولكن في الغالب يقوم في التفاوض وزراء خارجية الدول أنفسهم وقد يقوم به ممثلو الدول المتفاوضة.

2- تحرير المعاهدات وتوقيعها:
إذا أدت المفاوضة إلى اتفاق وجهات النظر، تبدأ مرحلة تسجيل ما أتفق عليه في مستند مكتوب، وذلك بعد أن يتم الاتفاق على تحديد اللغة الواجب استعمالها في تحرير المعاهدة، فأذا كانت الدول المتفاوضة تتكلم لغة واحدة ففي هذه الحالة لا تبرز أية صعوبة إذ تستعمل هذه اللغة المشتركة في تحرير المعاهدة (كما هو الحال بالنسبة للمعاهدات التي تعقد بين الدول العربية). 
أما إذا كانت الدول المتفاوضة تتكلم لغات مختلفة فيتبع حينئذ أحد الأساليب الآتية:
‌أ- تحرر المعاهدة بلغة واحدة تختارها الدول المتفاوضة وقديماً كانت اللغة اللاتينية هي اللغة الدبلوماسية ولغة الاتفاقات الدولية أيضاً، ثم حلت محلها اللغة الفرنسية وبعد الحرب العالمية الأولى أخذت الإنكليزية تنافس الفرنسية.
‌ب- تحرر المعاهدة بلغتين أو أكثر، على أن تعطي الأفضلية لأحداهما بحيث تعتبر المرجع الأول الذي يعول عليه عند الاختلاف.
‌ج- تحرر المعاهدة بلغات جميع الدول المشتركة فيها، وتتمتع جميعها بالقوة نفسها وهذا الأسلوب قد يؤدي عملاً إلى مشاكل كثيرة في تفسير المعاهدات الدولية. فمن الصعب في كثير من الأحيان التعبير عن المعني أو المقصود على وجه الدقة بلغات مختلفة.

 التوقيع: La signature
بعد الانتهاء من تحرير المعاهدة يوقع عليها ممثلو الدول المتفاوضة لكي يسجلوا ما تم الاتفاق عليه فيما بينهم ويثبتوه، وقد يتم التوقيع بأسماء المفاوضين كاملة أو بالأحرف الأولى للأسماء، ويلجأ المفاوضون إلى التوقيع بالأحرف الأولى في حالة ما إذا كانوا غير مزودين بالتفويض اللازم للتوقيع أو في حالة ترددهم في الموافقة نهائياً على المعاهدة ورغبتهم في الرجوع إلى حكومات دولهم للتشاور معها قبل التوقيع النهائي.
ويلاحظ أن التوقيع بالأحرف الأولى لا يعد ملزماً للدولة بالتوقيع النهائي على مشروع المعاهدة، ومن ثم يحق للدول المعنية الامتناع عن التوقيع النهائي إلا إذا كان هناك اتفاق مسبق على غير ذلك. 
ولقد قننت اتفاقية فينا هذا الأسلوب في التوقيع وما قد ينجم عنه من آثار، فقررت في الفقرة الثانية من المادة الثانية عشرة انه:
‌أ- يعتبر التوقيع بالأحرف الأولى على نص معاهدة من قبيل التوقيع على المعاهدة، إذا ثبت أن الدول المتفاوضة قد اتفقت على ذلك. 
‌ب- يعتبر التوقيع بشرط الرجوع إلى الدولة على معاهدة من جانب ممثل الدولة من قبيل التوقيع الكامل عليها إذا أجازته الدولة بعد ذلك.
وبد إتمام التوقيع تصبح المعاهدة معدة للتصديق، وعلى الدول الأطراف الالتزام بعدم مخالفة ما سبق الاتفاق عليها وبضرورة إتمام إجراءات التصديق. غير أن ذلك لا يعني أن الدولة ملتزمة قانوناً بالمعاهدة فهذا لا يتحقق إلا بالتصديق.



3- التصديق: La Ratification 
أن التوقيع على المعاهدة – باستثناء الاتفاقات ذات الشكل المبسط – لا يكفي لكي تكتسب أحكامها وصف الإلزام، بل لابد من أجراء آخر يتلو التوقيع هو التصديق. والتصديق أجراء يقصد به الحصول على إقرار السلطات المختصة في داخل الدول للمعاهدة التي تم التوقيع عليها وهذه السلطات هي أما رئيس الدولة منفرداً، وأما رئيس الدولة مشتركا مع السلطة التشريعية، أو السلطة التشريعية لوحدها، وذلك تبعاً للنظم الدستورية السائدة في مختلف الدول. 
ويكون التصديق إجراء لازماً، إذا ما نصت المعاهدة على ذلك، أو إذا ثبت بطريقة أخرى إن الدول المتفاوضة كانت قد اتفقت على اشتراط التصديق، أو إذا كان ممثل الدولة قد وقع على المعاهدة مع التحفظ بشرط التصديق، أو إذا بدت نية الدول المعنية في أن يكون التوقيع بشرط التصديق اللاحق من وثيقة تفويض ممثلها أو عبرت عن ذلك أثناء المفاوضة.

السلطة المختصة بالتصديق
أن الدستور الداخلي لكل دولة هو الذي يحدد السلطة المختصة بالتصديق على المعاهدات. فقد يحصر الدستور حق التصديق بالسلطة التنفيذية وحدها، او بالسلطة التشريعية وحدها، أو قد يجمع بين السلطتين التنفيذية والتشريعية في آن واحد.
أولاً:- التصديق من اختصاص السلطة التنفيذية:
أن هذا الأسلوب، هو الذي كان متبعاً في ظل الأنظمة الملكية المطلقة والدكتاتورية، فقد عرفته فنسا عندما كانت خاضعة للنظام الإمبراطوري (دستور عام 1852). واليابان منذ صدور الدستور عام 1889 حتى دستور عام 1946.
ثانياً:- التصديق من اختصاص السلطة التشريعية:
إن هذا الأسلوب، هو استثنائي أيضا، ويطبق في الدول التي تتبع نظام الحكم الجماعي، وهو النظام الذي كان متبعاً في تركيا منذ دستور عام 1924، واستمر حتى عام 1960. حيث كانت الجمعية الوطنية الكبرى تتمتع وحدها بحق التصديق على المعاهدات.

ثالثاً:- التصديق من اختصاص السلطتين التنفيذية والتشريعية:
إن توزيع حق التصديق بين السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية، يعتبر القاعدة التي تتبعها غالبية الدول، غير أن تنظيم هذا التوزيع بين السلطتين يختلف من دولة إلى الأخرى.
فأن معظم الدساتير الحديثة تنص على وجوب الحصول على موافقة البرلمان للتصديق على كل المعاهدات تارة أو على المعاهدات الهامة تارة أخرى، وتضع الدساتير عادةً لائحة بالمعاهدات الهامة التي تخضع لموافقة البرلمان، وهذا الأسلوب الأخير هو الأكثر شيوعاً.
ففي فرنسا فأن رئيس الجمهورية يصدق وحده على المعاهدات الدولية باستثناء المعاهدات الآتي التي تتطلب موافقة البرلمان المسبقة، وهي: معاهدات الصلح، المعاهدات التجارية، والمعاهدات المتعلقة بالمنظمات الدولية، المعاهدات التي تلزم مالية الدولة، والمعاهدات التي تعدل أحكاماً ذات طبيعة تشريعية، والمعاهدات المتعلقة بحالة الأشخاص (كالمعاهدات المتعلقة بالجنسية والإقامة، والقنصلية، واسترداد المجرمين، وتنفيذ الأحكام، وحماية الرعايا والمساعدة القضائية). والمعاهدات المتضمنة إدخال تعديل على أقليم البلاد (من تنازل أو ضم أو تبادل)، ومعاهدات تخطيط الحدود. وقد أستثنى الدستور الفرنسي من موافقة البرلمان بعض المعاهدات الهامة على الصعيد السياسي. كمعاهدات التحالف والحماية والتحكيم وعدم الاعتداء والمساعدة المتبادلة.
أما في إنكلترا والكومنولث: فأن رئيس الدولة يصدق وحده وبدون ترخيص على المعاهدات، ولكن سلطته هذه يرد عليها قيدان.
‌أ- ما جرى عليه العمل في إنكلترا من عرض جميع المعاهدات الخاضعة للتصديق على البرلمان قبل ثلاثة أسابيع من تاريخ التصديق، والملكة لا تصدق إلا إذا خلال هذه المدة لم يطلب أحد أعضاء البرلمان مناقشة المعاهدة.
‌ب- المعاهدات التي تمس حقوق الأفراد يجب دمجها، بمقتضى أجراء تشريعي في القانون الداخلي للبلد. حتى يمكن تطبيقها من قبل المحاكم قبل التصديق. أو بعبارة أخرى أن المعاهدة التي تهم حقوق الأفراد، لا يمكن تطبيقها ما قبل المحاكم إلا إذا تدخل قبل التصديق، القانون الضروري.
ولقد أخذت هولندا بهذا الأسلوب في التعديل الدستوري الجديد، وهو إيداع في البرلمان وتصديق في غياب الاعتراض


4- التسجيل: L Enregistremen
نصت المادة الثامنة عشرة من عهد عصبة الأمم على أن (كل معاهدة أو اتفاق دولي يعقد بين أعضاء عصبة الأمم يجب تسجيله في سكرتارية العصبة وإعلانه في أقرب فرصة ممكنة ولا تكون أمثال هذه المعاهدات والاتفاقات الدولية ملزمة إلا بعد هذا التسجيل). وكان الباعث على تضمين عهد عصبة الأمم هذا النص، القضاء على الاتفاقات السرية، خصوصاً الاتفاقات العسكرية السرية التي تنطوي على تهديد للسلام العالمي.
وقد اختلف الفقهاء في تفسير النص السابق. فذهب البعض (كاجزرج سل) إلى أن المعاهدة غير المسجلة معاهدة باطلة لأن التسجيل شرط من شروط صحة المعاهدات، وذهب البعض الآخر (كانزيلوتي)، إلى أن المعاهدة غير المسجلة معاهدة صحيحة وملزمة، وانما لا يمكن الاحتجاج بها أمام العصبة أو أحد فروعها، بما في ذلك محكمة العدل الدولية الدائمة. وقد أخذ بالتفسير الأخير ميثاق الأمم المتحدة في مادتها (102) إذ نص على أن: 
‌أ- كل معاهدة وكل اتفاق دولي يعقده أي عضو من أعضاء الأمم المتحدة يعد العمل بهذا الميثاق يجب أن يسجل في أمانة الهيئة وان تقوم بنشره بأسرع ما يمكن.
‌ب- لا يجوز لأي طرف في معاهدة أو اتفاق دولي لم يسجل وفقاً للفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة أن يتمسك بتلك المعاهدة أو ذلك الاتفاق أمام أي فرع من فروع الأمم المتحدة.



منقول
أم خطــــــــــASـــاب

----------

